# Hardware (1990)



## btwango (Nov 18, 2003)

i was hoping someone could tell me the name of a sci-fi film from 80's i think
story goes something like this: post apocalpyse a traveller brings back some robot parts. his girl friend makes an art work out of them. robot pulls itself together and starts attacking the occupants of the apartment. the woman hides in the fridge at one stage to avoid heat detection. the hotel owner is/was a rock celebrity in real life. the main theme music had the lyrics "this is what you want, this is what you get"  repeated many times.
with thanx,
b


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 18, 2003)

Well it doesn't sound familiar at all. Hmmm. Do you have any more details? Any of the actors? Who the rock star was/is? What they look like?  A partial title?  The name of the robot?


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 18, 2003)

If you know any of the actors then you could visit the Internet Movie Database and conduct a search of the films they've been in. As the database is linked to Amazon, you will also be able to find out if it is available on video/dvd.

www.imdb.com


----------



## Incognito (Nov 19, 2003)

I know this one!!!

It's "Hardware" - was a British made film, I believe, with a number of small cameos - not least, Motorhead's Lemmy. A sort of sf-horror and not a bad one at that.

http://www.britishhorrorfilms.co.uk/hardware.shtml

Darn good soundtrack. 

Remember the big neighbour?
"Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly walk
Oh we all walk the wibbly wobbly talk
Oh we all talk the wibbly wobbly lies
And we look at all the pretty girls with wibbly wobbly eyes". 
Or something like that. 

Amazingly, I was going to post something on the film - was thinking about this over the past couple of days.

If I remember right, there was a bit of consternation at its release - the whole plot is remarkably similar to a prior Judge Dredd story in 2000AD.

Heh - 1990 - I wasn't a cultural reclusive in those days, which is why I can remember so many irrelevant details about it.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2003)

I once met Motorhead inthe days when it was Lemmy, Fast Eddie and Philthy Animal - mental bunch but it was a great gig. My ears are still ringing.


----------



## unclejack (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm sure most of you have seen this one cuz it's kinda old but the movie Hardware is pretty cool. It has alot of perversion in it so if that's somethin that turns you off to a movie then I would avoid it if I were you. But as far as sci fi and action/horror, it's a classic and they manage to merge all three genres pretty well. It's really more sci fi/horror than anything else. But then again, I haven't seen it for a really long time so I'm pullin all this up from memory. Basically it's about a killer robot that terrorizes people in an apartment building. Sounds simplistic I know, but it really is good.


----------



## misterwong (Nov 3, 2007)

yes .. its definetly true


----------



## November (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! I agree good movie, good soundtrack.  It been ages since I've seen it, but worth watching this weekend.  Correct me if I'm wrong but it was not afraid to kill off a main character early on; to keep you on yer toes!


----------



## pupshaw (Mar 7, 2008)

It is a great film. It's worth checking out SHOK!, the 2000AD one-off strip that Stanley plagiarised for the film.


----------



## manl (May 28, 2008)

I am a lover of this movie ,*Hardware*  also known as M.A.R.K.,Its a art movie from British director Stanley (similar strangeness can be glimpsed in his only other film to date,its really a beautiful and fantastic.
________
manl


----------



## sunnye (Jul 21, 2008)

yes ,a good film


----------



## egglap (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone seen his follow on film Dust Devil? Immensely atmospheric and the 5 disc limited DVD set is immense.

Hardware is still frustratingly tied up in legal wrangles and is only available in an unauthorised rip from Germany.


----------

